
Christian Friedrich Schönbein, the chemist who discovered ozone and guncotton - Oatseller
http://www.epsomandewellhistoryexplorer.org.uk/Schonbein.html
======
dang
Url changed from [http://gizmodo.com/this-badass-19th-century-chemist-
sniffed-...](http://gizmodo.com/this-badass-19th-century-chemist-sniffed-
ozone-and-inve-1737618963), which points to this.

